# how to comb a tail?



## 136497 (Apr 23, 2016)

I have difficulty combing my dogs tail. Anywhere else on the body the comb goes through the hair smoothly but with the tail there is a lot of snagging on the hair. There aren't any bundles of hair that have gotten stuck to each other and are required to be cut, but it seems that the nature of the tail hair tangles onto each other easier.

How do I comb my dogs tail without hurting her? I don't know how to hold her tail properly. I've just been hold the hair tightly in my hand and then combing it but it is very time consuming and she still wants to get away from me when I do it. Thanks


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I always use a slicker brush and then a comb to check my work. There has to be some kind of matt or snarl for it to be catching.
I hold the tail and use short and quick strokes. Then run the comb through the full length, top, bottom and sides to make sure it doesn't snag


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Think about it like brushing out a child's hair - detanglers are must need!

Also, trim the tail.


----------

